# d-ring help plzzzz



## takthis1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey guys, I just got done with a emt-1 class period today and needed/still need help figuring out how to use the d-rings for spinal immobilization of a patient, my next class is tues, and i want/need to get this right to pass.... thanks tons in advance,

Jason


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 29, 2009)

takthis1 said:


> Hey guys, I just got done with a emt-1 class period today and needed/still need help figuring out how to use the d-rings for spinal immobilization of a patient, my next class is tues, and i want/need to get this right to pass.... thanks tons in advance,
> 
> Jason



So you had a class on this device and still can't use it properly?  I don't even know what a D-ring is, but it sounds to me like you should have asked your instructor or another student to help you with it before leaving that night.  If this is a device your fire dept/ambulance agency uses regularly, see if you can get someone there to go over it with you.  Getting your hands on the device and using it will help you out...not words from those on a forum.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 29, 2009)

Is this the D-Ring that you are talking about.  I just did I Google search and this is what I found.  

This D-Ring works by place the strap throw both of the ring, loop it over and pass it back throw one or the rings.  When done it should look like this.  






If that is not the answer you are looking for, post some images or more information on what you are looking for.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 29, 2009)

I, too, have no clue what a D-ring is.

Mind enlightening us?


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlKg_5U8Xlo[/YOUTUBE]

Here is how to use a D-ring for use by a fire fighter


----------



## jtb_E10 (Jun 29, 2009)

ill keep my spider straps..they work fine for me...


----------



## ResTech (Jun 29, 2009)

Never heard of it....


----------



## Scout (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you want to come back and give us an idea of where the D ring is.

THey could also be on the head base board to hold chin and forhead straps.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 29, 2009)

If it's the set up I'm thinking of:

1. Patient goes on board. 
2. Straps go through handles and over patient. The strap will essentially be doubled back over the patient since both the top and bottom of the loop are above the patient.
3. The loops should be somewhere near the patient's mid line. The end goes through both loops and then goes over the closest loop to the end and under the second loop. This is similar to how the plastic connectors are threaded.


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 29, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> If it's the set up I'm thinking of:
> 
> 1. Patient goes on board.
> 2. Straps go through handles and over patient. The strap will essentially be doubled back over the patient since both the top and bottom of the loop are above the patient.
> 3. The loops should be somewhere near the patient's mid line. The end goes through both loops and then goes over the closest loop to the end and under the second loop. This is similar to how the plastic connectors are threaded.




All this is making me loopy!  lol    Just kidding!


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 29, 2009)

jtb_E10 said:


> ill keep my spider straps..they work fine for me...



I prefer the seat belt straps.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm guessing the OP is taking class somewhere in the IE (in southern california), where they teach strapping using two long straps with two d-rings on one end.  There are a number of ways to thread these straps through the backboard and over the patient to secure the patient to the board.  Like others have said, it's easier to show than it is to explain.  See if you can get some extra lab time....


----------



## Aaguirre2017 (Apr 4, 2021)

el Murpharino said:


> So you had a class on this device and still can't use it properly?  I don't even know what a D-ring is, but it sounds to me like you should have asked your instructor or another student to help you with it before leaving that night.  If this is a device your fire dept/ambulance agency uses regularly, see if you can get someone there to go over it with you.  Getting your hands on the device and using it will help you out...not words from those on a forum.


Not sure why you reported my post (I said nothing but the truth) but unfortunately for you, the op is in the right. They are searching for more resources to LEARN. Also, why reply if you have nothing to add to the topic? You don't even know what D rings are hahahaha. I on the other hand, do know, and they are basically long belts with a d ring on one end used to secure patients to a backboard. And I know exactly why op is confused. There is usually a specific pattern that one follows when using them, and it most often involves the ring end secured to the middle of the backboard (near the patients waist) then the non ring end is secured on the opposite end (other side of patients waist) and then taken over the patients opposite shoulder, secured to the board, under the patients arm, across their chest, under the opposite arm, secured to the board, and over the remaining shoulder and finally back down to the waist. The legs are easier and usually 2 straps are used (one for the torso and one for the legs).


----------



## mgr22 (Apr 4, 2021)

That EMT student could be a trauma surgeon by now.


----------

